# THIS is why I'm here



## NoSweat88 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ran across this article on Drudge a couple of days ago. Normally, I take the stuff on Drudge with a grain of salt. But the source, Moody's, is less partisan, as best I can tell.

This article is EXACTLY why my mindset has changed in the last few months. Scares me a bit:

U.S. Debt Shock May Hit In 2018, Maybe As Soon As 2013: Moody's - IBD - Investors.com

NoSweat88


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I check Drudge ( and few more) every morning but like you I take all news with a grain of salt. I keep it in mind and check it with what my hubby (he is in hydraulics) and his customers have to say ... 

Scares me a bit ... also.


----------



## alanz (Jun 7, 2010)

Concern about the economy is what got me prepping. The way things are going, 2013 seems more likely than 2018.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Remember a downgrading of a credit worthiness is relative to other investment options. If America was down graded to BBB from AAA, it might still have the highest rating in the world. One does not need a catalyst to prepare, Prepared is how one should always exist, prepared should be the natural state.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm less concerned about the fed than states and local municipalities and many are running on credit (bonds) & fed deficit money to make ends meet it simply cannot be sustained.


----------

